# Lifter problem??



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I have 1995 hb ka engine, 4cyl 4x4. I work in a resort where I half to drive a little, stop, turn truck off and then get back in it start it again, Do this alot during a 8 hr shift. My problem is the truck runs nice and quite, till after I turn it off and on several times, Then I get a loud tapping noise like no oil getting up to lifters. It will do this till I drive it a few miles down the road then it gets quite again. Is this just a bad lifter or is it a oil pump problem?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the ka's timing chain guides break causing the chain to slop and rattle which affects the oil pump..

so consider the milage and investigate the t-chain...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ what Zane said, and could be lifters.... see if you could narrow the noise down...


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

hmm, so if could still be the timing chain even tho its not doing it all the time? When i bought the truck the motor was rebuilt, I sure hope that the guy would have replace the timing chain parts out. So we talking tensioner bad not getting enough oil, causing slack in chain or oil pump bad. I just wonder why it only does it when Im at work stopping and starting it alot any other time when driving and doing normal stops and drive with distance it never happens. I was thinking if it was timing chain guides it would do it all the time right?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just cause you think it ..does not make it so..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

When you are stopping and starting, if the guides are going, thats when you def WILL notice it. The tiniest slack in the chain will make noise when the motor is under load...causing the chain to "slap" a bit.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there are some o-rings behind the front cover that protect the oil jets, if the guy that replaced the chain used a little too much silicone, it will plug up the jets....


----------



## 91NissanTruckOwner (Aug 5, 2008)

Azazel said:


> I have 1995 hb ka engine, 4cyl 4x4. I work in a resort where I half to drive a little, stop, turn truck off and then get back in it start it again, Do this alot during a 8 hr shift. My problem is the truck runs nice and quite, till after I turn it off and on several times, Then I get a loud tapping noise like no oil getting up to lifters. It will do this till I drive it a few miles down the road then it gets quite again. Is this just a bad lifter or is it a oil pump problem?


Yes, I have the exact same problem... Usually goes away and most of the time it's quiet, but when it's not it's pretty annoying if I don't have the radio on... Mine also is more likely to do it if it has been turned off recently...

Mine sounds just like it does in this vid here: 



.

Usually does it for about 30 miles, then most of the time it goes hundreds of miles before it decides to do it again for another 30.

I figure it's just lifter tick... Either collapsing lifter, not enough oil (clogs,) oil pump going bad, or just how it is after 236,000 miles.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Please post your findings when you DO get it figured out. Always helps to have the answers in these threads, to save from useless reading.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Mine sounds just like in the vid also, but like I said it will stop after I drive a few miles down road maybe a 2 mile drive will make it stop, just seems like short distance drive turning truck off and on makes it do it, when I say short distance I mean like 50 to 100 feet drive getting out for 5 to 15 mins then drive another 50 to 100 feet or couple of blocks. repeat that about 4 to 5 times I get the tapping. So im going probably put timing chain kit in it. Will be a week or two. Zane has anwser a lot of questions for me in past and he been right so far, so he says timing chain I trust him. I want get the problem fix for sure if it is timing chain, I had 240sx and guides broke and plug my motor up, Took vavle pan cover off and oil was spraying like a fountain. cost alot more in parts when guides break for sure.


----------



## 91NissanTruckOwner (Aug 5, 2008)

Good luck!

Keep us updated  .


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Just wanted to update on this issue. It was indeed the timing chain, I replace mine and when I got to it the chain had a ton of slack in it and the guides had very deep grove wore in it. So far not heard the tapping sound at all when at work. Really changing the timing chain is not to bad of a job. I had some bad luck on few things, had to do it four times but the break down to the chain I can do under 2 hrs easy now.

To anyone wanting to do this job use the guide on this board and just take your time. And make sure the cam gear from your new kit has the holes in the gear. Mine did not and cost me another break down when I broke a tooth on the gear trying to tighten the crank down. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Vanhorne (Oct 9, 2007)

My truck makes the same noise intermittently. It has done it since I purchased it new in 1993 so I have some doubts that it is due to a timing chain.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol.......


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

:thumbdwn: If you have read anything on the ka motor you would know that the original timing chain set up is junk and that is why its been like that sense yo ubought it new. I thought the same thing that it wasnt timing chain but it was. problem sovled.


----------

